# Great Pyrenees



## Arkyrick (Feb 17, 2009)

I live in Arkansas and while at a livestock auction a male and female Great Pyrenees pups came up for sale, no one was bidding on them and a guy behind me said if I don't sell them I'll shoot them, my wife heard him and gave me the look  so I bought the both of them for $7.50 They have turned out to be the best farm dogs I have ever had they are dedicated brave and protect our farm and stock non stop, since we got them never have we lost anything to a prediter they are loving and protective the only drawback is in the summer they dig holes to cool off in deep enough to bury a house. They are big white heavy fured dogs and will die protecting you.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Congratulations. May I suggest you give them a "kiddie" swimming pool to help them cool off... (I've never owned a GP; however, my Karakachan enjoys standing in such a pool and splashing the water upon to herself during hot summer days.)


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Actually from what I've seen, GP's are not much for water. All that fur just soaks it up like a sponge. Digging holes is what they do...sometime almost a cave. Just fill them in in the fall, they will be fine. I think you characterized them pretty good. Had Batt for nearly 9 years, never a predator loss. Fantastic dogs....Oh the stories I could tell.....


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

GP dogs are great, I agree give them a kiddie pool but they tend to ruin the sides pretty quick.
Mine love water, but not a bath
Yes they dig, I just make sure they don't dig up my plants
They also love go under the porch
A lot of people think they roam, but none of the ones we have had ever did, and they don't let strangers approach them so I don't have to worry about anyone stealing them
You are really blessed to get them for such an awesome price.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Batt said:


> Actually from what I've seen, GP's are not much for water. All that fur just soaks it up like a sponge. Digging holes is what they do...sometime almost a cave. Just fill them in in the fall, they will be fine. I think you characterized them pretty good. Had Batt for nearly 9 years, never a predator loss. Fantastic dogs....Oh the stories I could tell.....


All of my Great Pyrenees swam in our river year round, even when there were chunks of ice in it. No,problems with their fur weighting them down, they loved it.

They did dig holes even though they had the river. One year we filled in the holes with composted horse manure and grew the most wonderful pumpkins in them. We probably had 50 of them. They dug new ones.  
We lost our last Pyr in September and we miss him so much.


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

My lgds have some pretty blood in them ,but only a few have the longer hair. All will cool off in the livestock water troughs or the ponds. The absolute funniest thing is to see them just sitting in water up to their chins to cool off while the short haired lgds are splashing and playing in the pond.


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

I meant to type Pyr blood. Auto correct sheesh.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Some friends of our have one and she is awesome. Very protective of the livestock but will let me come over to care for her and the animals when her owners are away. She is a bit of a barker, but not too bad! She is also a digger, but doesn't seem to enjoy the water very much.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

My two Pyrs like to dig as well. I like the idea of filling the holes with compost and plantings.
Mine have a kiddie pool. The male likes to rake the water out with his front feet. The female sits in the middle of it and growls at her brother if he gets too close.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Great dogs! From what I see here at http://www.puppyfind.com/for_sale/?breed_id=135 , you got yourself about $1100 worth of puppies for $7.50 Our friend and neighbor has one - it is friendly, but not too much. And her days of losing chickens and ducks to predators ended when she got that dog.


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

I have 2 that are full sisters and 7 years old and they do great with my goats. They have a routine for doing patrol. One is up most of the night and sleeps during the day and the other does the day patrol. The one that is up at night barks at the ***** or whatever is passing through but she is pretty quiet otherwise. The that is up during the day is the digger and lays in the holes to keep cool and the goats lay in the holes too.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

MichaelZ said:


> Great dogs! From what I see here at http://www.puppyfind.com/for_sale/?breed_id=135 , you got yourself about $1100 worth of puppies for $7.50 Our friend and neighbor has one - it is friendly, but not too much. And her days of losing chickens and ducks to predators ended when she got that dog.


How far north are you? Wolves in the area?


----------

